# boggs and boulders



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

anyone going this weekend.. april 2


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Me and most of the pride riders will be there memorial day weekend. In between 12-15 of us I believe.


----------



## mudxxed (Apr 18, 2011)

There should be quite a bit of us!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Who alls gonna ride memorial day weekend???


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Im going to be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

Is anyone else going to be there on memorial day weekend?


----------



## mudxxed (Apr 18, 2011)

The pride wont be there. Everyone backed out since they charge for basically every little thing. Spare bikes, per person, and then each night of camping. Were all going to seminole instead. FLAT RATE 25 bucks for the whole weekend.


----------



## Trice (May 8, 2010)

well **** that sucks. I do understand though. Its easy to spend a c-note there in no time.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I inquired about if they have annual memberships to the park bc I'm use to most parks offering those. They responded back in a not so friendly tone of they don't have memberships now and they wont in the future either. Great park bu definitely all about the money and not their customers. There is another atv park in Andalusia now just so you all know


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

there will be around 15 of us from mobile this weekend!


----------



## dp4auburn (May 25, 2011)

Me and about 20 more of my crew will be there. And about the money, its worth it for real.


----------

